# 8.2-RC2 and SiI3114 not really solved



## roddi (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi,

just letting you know: the SiI3114 does not really work, with the Intel Atom D525MW board. Depending on the number of connected drives (and which ones) it boots or not. Zero or One drive works, more than one drive usually not. I did not try not all of the combinations but you can see the drives I have from the screenshot.

Ubuntu 10.10 boots without problems with four drives connected to the 3114 and two to the main board... (see screenshot)

Any tips on an affordable 4-port pci sata adapter?

Roddi


----------



## ian-nai (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a pretty good discussion of Sii controller cards that work under FreeBSD:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4192&highlight=sii

I would trust what the developers themselves say!


----------



## roddi (Jan 25, 2011)

*M525MW is the culprit*

Hi,

I debugged this a bit more. Seems like it is not a problem of the SiL3114. I plugged the SiL into an old Pentium IV board and it happily booted a 8.0 i386 CD with full four drives connected.

So I plugged it back into the Intel D525MW and tried to boot 9.0 i386 (the iso with the new installer from Jan the 16.). With that version the CD Loader seems to work, and the BTX loader at least "does some stuff". See the BOOT_D525MW.jpg for a screenshot.

The BIOS is version 0074 (see screenshot BIOS_D525MW.jpg for details)

Two questions:
1. can someone point me to an in-depth description of the boot process?
2. can someone point me to a description how to build / debug / switch on logging for the various parts of the boot process?

I will have a look then.

Roddi


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 25, 2011)

boot(8), boot(9), boot0cfg(8)? Or just type [cmd=]apropos boot[/cmd] or [cmd=]man -k boot[/cmd]


----------



## rongsongshen (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes. I believe that D525MW board bios has compatible problem to SATA Raid adapter


----------

